# Peptide Poll, What have you used?



## Spear (Jul 19, 2021)

Just curious of what people have tried. 

If you could follow up if you enjoyed what you took, at what dose and would you take it again? And what sort of positive results (or negative) did you get? 

There is a limit to how many things you can put into polls, so if you've tried others, please post what you've taken, and what your thoughts were. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jul 19, 2021)

BPC-157, HCG, and tried HGH once...


----------



## Spear (Jul 19, 2021)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> BPC-157, HCG, and tried HGH once...


What did you try BPC-157 for? Everything i've read/heard about this compound sounds so great for injury/repair. 

How did you like it?


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jul 19, 2021)

Spear said:


> What did you try BPC-157 for? Everything i've read/heard about this compound sounds so great for injury/repair.
> 
> How did you like it?


Used it to heal shoulder and elbow tears. Worked well. Just ordered 2 more bottles for my problem knee. I use "Peptide Sciences", always had luck w/ their stuff.


----------



## Spear (Jul 19, 2021)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Used it to heal shoulder and elbow tears. Worked well. Just ordered 2 more bottles for my problem knee. I use "Peptide Sciences", always had luck w/ their stuff.



That's pretty awesome, congrats on getting yourself fixed up.


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Jul 19, 2021)

I used Melanotan II for the first time this year, injecting right before going outside for outdoor tanning and it worked very well for me, developing a deep tan really fast. I didn't really notice the sexual portion, but my girlfriend was out of town during that time so that may be a factor.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 19, 2021)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Used it to heal shoulder and elbow tears. Worked well. Just ordered 2 more bottles for my problem knee. I use "Peptide Sciences", always had luck w/ their stuff.


Is this something you pinned into the problem area?


----------



## jc240 (Jul 19, 2021)

CJC no DAC and Ipamorelin.  I posted awhile back on my results and thoughts.  There were benefits but we're not worth the hassle or cost for me to continue.


----------



## Spear (Jul 19, 2021)

jc240 said:


> CJC no DAC and Ipamorelin.  I posted awhile back on my results and thoughts.  There were benefits but we're not worth the hassle or cost for me to continue.


Getting it through a clinic can be very expensive.


----------



## Strikeclinch (Jul 20, 2021)

Spear said:


> What did you try BPC-157 for? Everything i've read/heard about this compound sounds so great for injury/repair.
> 
> How did you like it?


Bpc is awesome bro as is tb500 I ruptured my distal tendon 8 months ago doc said I’d be out a year at least 8 months later I’m 100 percent better 4 months later I was already back in the gym sparring and lifting heavy. It’s fuckin awesome


----------



## jc240 (Jul 20, 2021)

Its ridiculous what they charge.  Used peptidesciences and it seemed to work the same.  Still expensive.  May explore peptides again in the future but for now I'm seeing how far u can go on my own.


----------



## bvs (Jul 20, 2021)

Melanotan 2, did what it says on the label, would use again


----------



## Trump (Jul 20, 2021)

MT2 made me wanna spew, then made me wanna bang the wife then tanned me in that order


----------



## Spear (Jul 20, 2021)

Trump said:


> MT2 made me wanna spew, then made me wanna bang the wife then tanned me in that order


lol, this is the perfect description. I can relate.


----------



## bvs (Jul 20, 2021)

The extreme boners are sometimes good, sometimes annoying haha


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jul 20, 2021)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Is this something you pinned into the problem area?


Ive read there is no need to (systematic) but I tend to pin it at least near the injured area.


----------



## deadlift666 (Jul 20, 2021)

I found Ghrp 2 and 6 good for stimulating appetite during.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 20, 2021)

I've used hgh for multiple years ... used with trt dose of testosterone the combination completely changed my body from a skinny fat man ... to someone who looks fit ... but I've to watch glucose numbers closely as gh dies effect it ...


----------



## Strikeclinch (Jul 20, 2021)

Trump said:


> MT2 made me wanna spew, then made me wanna bang the wife then tanned me in that order


Yup that’s exactly accurate hahaha. Going to Vancouver for a week gonna do some soon I’m dreading that fuckin nausea it’s so gross


----------



## Adrenolin (Jul 20, 2021)

Strikeclinch said:


> Yup that’s exactly accurate hahaha. Going to Vancouver for a week gonna do some soon I’m dreading that fuckin nausea it’s so gross


Instead of pinning a milligram or more right out of the gate, start with 250mcg pins a few times a day, helped me get past the nausea.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jul 20, 2021)

hGH, hCG, hMG, IGF-1 LR3, Slin, Peg MGF, Thymosin Beta 4 (TB500), BPC-157, Cardarine (GW501516), Ibutamoren (MK-677), Ostarine (MK-2866), and Melanotan 2


I'll have to follow up on a computer for a summary.


----------



## Trump (Jul 20, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> hGH, hCG, hMG, IGF-1 LR3, Slin, Peg MGF, Thymosin Beta 4 (TB500), BPC-157, Cardarine (GW501516), Ibutamoren (MK-677), Ostarine (MK-2866), and Melanotan 2
> 
> 
> I'll have to follow up on a computer for a summary.


Would you say your not natural??


----------



## Adrenolin (Jul 20, 2021)

Trump said:


> Would you say your not natural??


Ya even if I let my test crash into the dirt I wouldn't be able to convince myself that I'm "natural". But I'm okay with that.  In the same way I don't leave my cars stock, I like to push the limits and modify my organic body as well


----------



## Strikeclinch (Jul 20, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Instead of pinning a milligram or more right out of the gate, start with 250mcg pins a few times a day, helped me get past the nausea.


ya it works so well for me I did a mg a day for four days cus the loading phase was supposed to be a mg for 7 days after 4 I had changed races from Caucasian to Lebanese🤣🤣🤣 anymore it would’ve looked ridiculous so ya I’ll try ur method for a little longer like a week at 250mcg


----------



## Spear (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm actually quite surprised at how many have tried growth.


----------



## mugzy (Jul 21, 2021)

I have been considering trying BPC-157 and TB500 combo for some linger knee tendonitis.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jul 21, 2021)

Been wanting to try BPC 157, TB 500, GHRP 6 and obviously growth. I think I just have to take the plunge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strikeclinch (Jul 21, 2021)

mugzy said:


> I have been considering trying BPC-157 and TB500 combo for some linger knee tendonitis.


I’m not 100 percent how it works for that but for repair after a surgery it was the best ever I was also running growth but for injury repair I don’t think it’s nearly as effective as those peptides to be honest.


----------



## Strikeclinch (Jul 21, 2021)

Mind2muscle said:


> Been wanting to try BPC 157, TB 500, GHRP 6 and obviously growth. I think I just have to take the plunge.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol growth isn’t as magical as ppl make it sound! It’s good it’s one of my favourites but that’s because it’s a very light drug if your looking for crazy tren style gains or anything like that growth will disappoint you forsure


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 21, 2021)

I haven't tried any ... would like to try hgh, but is way out of my budget


----------



## Adrenolin (Jul 21, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> I haven't tried any ... would like to try hgh, but is way out of my budget


You can get pretty good generic 100iu kits between 100-200. So for a hundred to 2 hundred dollars you could run a moderate 3.33iu daily a month... the older you are the more drastic that dosage will affect you. But it's even plenty for a 30yo.


----------



## Strikeclinch (Jul 21, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> You can get pretty good generic 100iu kits between 100-200. So for a hundred to 2 hundred dollars you could run a moderate 3.33iu daily a month... the older you are the more drastic that dosage will affect you. But it's even plenty for a 30yo.


I’m 38 and 3.3 of good generic I’m on is plenty. But i have the testing for the generics I’m using and it’s 99.7 purity no dimmer in the kits. Gotta be careful with generic half of it probly isn’t even growth


----------

